# This was my favorite shirt



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMAfUlFONqY

until the Hector X Hannah puppies did this to it today.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Funny! I noticed you were keeping them away from the nipple area.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMAfUlFONqY
> 
> until the Hector X Hannah puppies did this to it today.


LOL Looks like your wife gets a new dust rag :lol:


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

That is funny! - I love where they are hanging in mid air like little hairy grapes!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm waiting for the "these were my favorite gitch" video


----------



## patrick ganley (Oct 6, 2009)

I know the feeling Mike !! LMAO:razz:


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

It did look like a nice shirt... Also looks like you'd rather have a nice bunch of puppies than nice intact clothes... LMAO :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

thats what goodwill is for Mike....geezz.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Damn Mike! When I first clicked on the video I though you were trying to nurse a litter. :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

*Disclaimer*

Disclaimer to future buyers:
"Don't try this at home" 
oooh wait...this is the super sporty litter isn't it...oops


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Damn Mike! When I first clicked on the video I though you were trying to nurse a litter. :lol:


 No, I weaned them 2 weeks ago. LOL


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Disclaimer*



Joby Becker said:


> Disclaimer to future buyers:
> "Don't try this at home"
> oooh wait...this is the super sporty litter isn't it...oops


 That was the intention. However a couple of them turned out to be a little more angry than I had planned. Overall a pretty high drive litter that would be good for sport I think. They all will retrieve metal though and that was the main goal.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Disclaimer*



mike suttle said:


> That was the intention. However a couple of them turned out to be a little more angry than I had planned. Overall a pretty high drive litter that would be good for sport I think. They all will retrieve metal though and that was the main goal.


Just kidding Mike, they look great...


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

I'll buy you a nice new shirt and you can send me one of those pups - how's that for a deal:razz:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

deal.......make it at $1200 shirt and send me the reciept so that I can return it.:-D


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Those pups look good mike, especially like one of them in the video.;-)


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Those pups look good mike, especially like one of them in the video.;-)


 Hey Harry,
Just out of curiosity, which puppy did you like the best in that short video and why?


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't know which pup Harry was talking about but that Red collar pup seemed to want a piece of that shirt real bad. That one and the purple one were regripping more than the other 2 with the red one bobbing and weaving.

Those other 2 on the far right were just hanging there like little vice grips.

So have you decide which of the 2 males your keeping? Did the last male get spoken for yet?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> Hey Harry,
> Just out of curiosity, which puppy did you like the best in that short video and why?


I liked the one second from the left as you watch the video, that pup seemed to be having fun but maybe because you were pushing it around more than the others.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice looking pups.

They did you a favor, that shirt made you look like a pumpkin.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Very nice pups! I wouldnt mind one of them either..


----------



## Rochele Smit (Feb 3, 2010)

Ha! Great lookin pups!


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I liked the one second from the left as you watch the video, that pup seemed to be having fun but maybe because you were pushing it around more than the others.


Yea Gerry that one was the red collar one. I really like this combo.

Mike any more video of them?


----------

